# Inkrementaldrehgeber parallel auf mehrere Geräte schalten?



## Xplosion (1 August 2012)

Hallo,

hab mal eine Frage bezüglich Inkrementaldrehgeber:

Kann ich die Signale des Drehgebers (z.b. A u. B) auf zwei Umrichter und gleichzeitig eine SPS geben? Massepunkt ist natürlich überall gleich.

Bekomme ich da Schwierigkeiten?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 August 2012)

Ich würde da etwas zwischenschalten, schau mal hier
die haben sowas dafür http://www.motrona.de/wandler_ssi.html


----------



## Xplosion (1 August 2012)

Dann kann ich aber gleich im Frequenzumrichter das Frequenzsignal in ein Analoges Ausgangssignal (oder zwei) umwandeln und es dem zweiten Umrichter bzw. SPS schicken.

Dachte vielleicht ich kanns auch einfach parallel schalten.


----------



## Zottel (1 August 2012)

Xplosion schrieb:


> Kann ich die Signale des Drehgebers (z.b. A u. B) auf zwei Umrichter und gleichzeitig eine SPS geben? Massepunkt ist natürlich überall gleich.


Uneingeschränkt ja  


Xplosion schrieb:


> Bekomme ich da Schwierigkeiten?


Zunächst sollten alle beteiligten Geräte die selben Signale UND dieselben Spannungspegel (Geber akzeptieren oft Speisespannung von bis, z.B. 10 bis 30V) verwenden.
Nur eines der beteiligten Geräte sollte den Geber speisen. Auf keinen Fall Versorgungsspannungen parallelschalten...
Dann muß noch der Strom, den der Geber liefern kann, ausreichen, um alle Eingänge zu treiben.

Möglicherweise kann man das aus Datenblättern der Geräte ersehen, aber eher nicht.
Den Bedarf der Eingänge kannst du selbst herausfinden:
- Spannung am offenen Geberausgang bei hohem und niedrigem Signalpegel messen. 
- Geberausgang über 100-Ohm-Widerstand mit Geräteeingang verbinden. 
- Spannungsabfall am Widerstand messen. Strom ausrechnen, I=U/R
Alle Geräte so messen und addieren. Je nach Wert sagst du schon "aus dem Bauch heraus" "das muß der Geber können", wenn die Summe unter z.B. 1 mA bleibt.
Sonst muß du wenigstens vom Geber Daten haben.

Jetzt kann dir noch etwas passieren:
Die Eingänge mancher Geräte haben Schutzdioden, die Spannungen unter-/oberhalb der eigenen Versorgungsspannung ableiten.
Wenn nun z.B. der von Gerät A mit (24V + 10% = 26,4 V ) gespiesene Geber an seinem Ausgang 26,4 V - 0,7V (Uec Ausgangstransistor) = 25,7V liefert und Gerät B eine interne Versorgungsspannung (von 24V - 10% = 22,6V ) aufweist und Gerät B solche Schutzdioden hat, fließt von A über Geber und Schutzdiode viel Strom, so dass entweder Gerät B aus Gerät A ge speist wird oder die beteiligten Bauteile aufgeben. 
Möglicherweise lassen sich die Eingangsschaltungen der beteiligten Garäte aus einer gemeinsamen Quelle fremdspeisen.


----------



## ducati (1 August 2012)

Xplosion schrieb:


> Dann kann ich aber gleich im Frequenzumrichter das Frequenzsignal in ein Analoges Ausgangssignal (oder zwei) umwandeln und es dem zweiten Umrichter bzw. SPS schicken.



Ich würds in der SPS auswerten und dann an die Umrichter schicken, das sieht sauberer aus.

Parallel schalten würd ich's nicht, man weiss nie, was da passiert. Sensoren, Kontakte, Taster etc. immer nur auf eine Eingangskarte, das ist generell sauberer und vermeidet Sorgen und Kopfschmerzen.

Gruß.


----------



## Superkater (2 August 2012)

Hallo Xplosion,

Ja man kann das machen, wenn man HTL Geber mit 24VDC unipolar einsetzt. Dann müssen aber die MAssen aller drei Geräte zusammengeschalte werden (HTL Geber, FU Auswertung, SPS Auswertung).

Nein, bei allen bipolaren Gebern wie TTL Geber oder SSI-Geber mit Differenzausgangssignalen mit A+ und A-, B+ und B-. Diese bipolaren Differenzsignale können nur von einem Transmitterbaustein (RS422) zu einem Receiverbaustein übertragen werden.


----------



## MW (2 August 2012)

Für deinen Anwendungsfall kannst(solltest) du einen Impulsverteiler einsetzen.

z.B. einen von denen


----------

